# Took the brakes out......



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

Took out the brakes on my Abu and casted a mile! Took out the brakes in my Catala and casted even farther!!! Here's the results:

Abu:
1st cast- 344 feet
2nd cast- 432 feet
3rd cast- 490 feet

:fishing:

Catala:
1st cast- 403 feet
2nd cast- 497 feet
3rd cast- 541 feet

:fishing:

Both were thrown on the same rod, a 10' 6" Custom Rod I have rated to 8oz.
I was throwing a 5oz. bank sinker and had fun, too!


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Wow,*

I go out today and practice for an hour or so, feeling pretty good with my new set up, come on here, first post I open is this, and poof, you deflated me like a balloon huggin a cactus.
I was able to hit 400' consistently, and hit 425' two or three times, and this was with a 13'4" match rod and 6 oz. What were you hitting before you removed the brakes? Does your reels have stock bearings and have you removed the grease? 

Question for some of you guys; On a couple of my later cast, i picked up a vibration from mid to end of the cast. Any ideas whats causing this. I figured it was the line fluffing up and causing a balance problem.

Good job TT,


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I feel the same vibration some times as well, I think it is the spool being off balance.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Very nice casting. With performance like that using a 10'6" rod you are really hitting the rod.

In 6 weeks (March 26 is practice day, 27-28 tournament) the SCUSA SE Open will be held in Shallotte NC. You should come on out, it is lots of fun.

What is a Catala??

Tommy

ps, the vibration you guys are feeling is most likely from the spool being out of balance.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

A Catala is a smaller Shimano baitcaster. I was in the tourney where triple t won it in a raffle for 5 bucks. (he's one lucky dude in a raffle) I've seen him throw that same rod consistently 150yds+ with 5oz. He's not a big dude (tall yes) but he's been working on his form and producing some very nice distances.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Tommy said:


> ps, the vibration you guys are feeling is most likely from the spool being out of balance.


Tommy, Do you feel this is a spool balance problem, or a imbalance of the line on the spool being it does not happen every time. Also, I assume TT is speaking of removing the centrifugal brakes, where in the cast is this mostly going to be affected. So far with my 6500 I'm having no backlashes until it hits the ground, and that's only because my blind a$$ can't see the weight. LOL 

Thanks


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Spool balance is determined by the lay of the first 20-30 yards of line. I usually start with a single center hump and go from there. After that you need to lay the line down carefully each time, avoiding humps and valleys. One trick that works great for me is to count the number of handle rotations that it takes to make one pass across the spool. On a 6500 size reel i shoot for about 6 turns per pass.

Tommy


----------



## Earl-DC (Jan 19, 2001)

*rod vibration*

Hi Outfishin28 

The vibration you feel in the rod can also be coming from the tip of the rod vibrating after the cast.
The tip of the rod will vibrate if you make the BIG HIT with the sinker OUT OF THE PLAIN of the rod causing rod vibtation.
You can rule this out by looking at the tip of the rod after the cast to see if it vibrates.

GOD BLESS!!!!
Earl-DC


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

racewire20 said:


> Tommy, Do you feel this is a spool balance problem, or a imbalance of the line on the spool being it does not happen every time. Also, I assume TT is speaking of removing the centrifugal brakes, where in the cast is this mostly going to be affected. So far with my 6500 I'm having no backlashes until it hits the ground, and that's only because my blind a$$ can't see the weight. LOL
> 
> Thanks


I would suspect spool balance may be the problem, but if it is only ocassionally it may be your spool tension is not set correctly. Make sure the spool is centered by using end/tension knob and or shims. The spool should be set to just a very slight side to side movement when in freespool. Also concerning your question about the centrifigul brakes and when they affect the cast, They operate throughout the cast. The centrifigal force applied to the brake blocks at higher spool speeds causes more braking, at slower spool speeds there is less braking. They will help out mostly at the begginig of the cast. 

John


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

> jlentz said:
> 
> 
> > I would suspect spool balance may be the problem, but if it is only ocassionally it may be your spool tension is not set correctly. Make sure the spool is centered by using end/tension knob and or shims. The spool should be set to just a very slight side to side movement when in freespool. Also concerning your question about the centrifigul brakes and when they affect the cast, They operate throughout the cast. The centrifigal force applied to the brake blocks at higher spool speeds causes more braking, at slower spool speeds there is less braking. They will help out mostly at the begginig of the cast.
> ...


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

racewire20 said:


> I was able to hit 400' consistently, and hit 425' two or three times, and this was with a 13'4" match rod and 6 oz. What were you hitting before you removed the brakes? Does your reels have stock bearings and have you removed the grease?


I was hitting just a little under 400' really loading the rod, but a little over 300' just chunking.

Stock bearings......


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

racewire20 said:


> > John, thanks for chiming in, The spool tension is set as you suggest, Slight end play, The vibration is not consistent, First time it did it in the last couple seconds of the cast and the second time was about half the cast. Almost seamed like maybe a bearing clearance harmonic type of vibration. Mine is defiantly in the reel and not the rod. Now, about the brakes, I have great control in the full range of the cast till the very end, Do you guys suggest taking a little brake out next, or cleaning the bearings and adding an oil?
> > Also, when removing the factory packed grease, and replacing with oil, does this affect the fish ability of the real. I'm enjoying the casting but this reel will be fished as well.
> > Thanks for all of the help and advice you guys offer up, the site has really helped step up my confidence and skills and hopefully I'll be producing some numbers like you experienced throwers before long.
> > This casting thing is about as addictive as the fishing is.
> ...


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Man! Just when I thought I had done good by buying the DaiwaSLX-30, ya'll come up with this! Time to go back to E-bay and start looking for an Abu I guess! 

I see that Racewire is serious about this distance casting thing, so I shall have to bring extra frosty beverages down to PI, as I fully expect to lose in a competition. Though casting is NOT catching feesh, which I intend to dominate!

And Triple-T is about 6'3 and weighs about 140 soaking wet! He will generate more momentum with a cast than a shorter guy. That just goes to show that it's all in technique rather than brute strength. I myself am just a couple inches shorter than him and 60lbs heavier but would have a hard time even coming close to one of his casts if he is getting that kind of distance. Perhaps I should also remove the brakes from my reel? I have the red brakes in right now (rounded-side out) but have considered changing to the white or removing them altogether.
What says the board on this matter?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I thought the red brakes were the lesser of the sets?

If so, you can reduce the braking by taking one brake out.

Evan


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I was out today throwing for the first time. it was cold wind blowing 10-15 and then some left to right . my rod tica 11.6 4-10. oz reel saltist 30 stock 17lb and 50 shock
6 1/2 oz weight
the only cast I know is the hatteras cast 
370'
379'
385'
381 '
392 '
400'

I tried one of those off the ground casts and thru it dead right over the trees into the feild next to me

I threw as hard as I could had no blow ups 

I quess I wont be winning any long casting tournoment any time soon LOL
had a good time never have feild casted before I think I can do better with some practice 


9rock


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

medicdav66 said:


> I see that Racewire is serious about this distance casting thing, so I shall have to bring extra frosty beverages down to PI, as I fully expect to lose in a competition. Though casting is NOT catching feesh, which I intend to dominate!


You and I both know distance doesn't matter at PI. But that's ok You catch all the fish and I'll just sit back drink your beer:beer: and eat your shallow feedin fish.
Can't wait, how bout you?


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Well it looks like you will be there a full month before our trip, so you will just have to scope things out for us! I called and talked to Kari today (again) and while they still are not mailing out the letters she keeps referring to, she assures me that our names are in the book for a cabin. I hope the Parks Dept isn't screwing things up for them.

I have to put a new electric fan on the Jeep, but other than that she's ready to go! The problem last time was the brake booster and it hasnt acted up in about 6 months now. It's not quite time to start getting too antsy yet, but yes I am ready to get back there! I am trying to go back to Oak Island in April for a few days. That should get the ole blood flowing for Portsmouth Island!


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

triple t said:


> Took out the brakes on my Abu and casted a mile! Took out the brakes in my Catala and casted even farther!!! Here's the results:
> 
> Abu:
> 1st cast- 344 feet
> ...


did you take out the brakes between the first and second cast and did you have any blow ups 

I am just curious I threw my saltist as hard as I could no thumbing till it hit ground and never came close to a blowup mabe I will try taking mine out



9rock


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

9 rock said:


> I was out today throwing for the first time. it was cold wind blowing 10-15 and then some left to right . my rod tica 11.6 4-10. oz reel saltist 30 stock 17lb and 50 shock
> 6 1/2 oz weight
> the only cast I know is the hatteras cast
> 370'
> ...


Those are not bad numbers. It looked like you were improving with almost every cast.

I would not take the brakes out of the Saltist. If the saltist is setup like the old SHV 30 then you can put smaller blocks in or even go to one but taking them out is a recipe for blow-up.

Don't give up on the groundcast after one bad toss. Try again, slow down and don't try to kill it. Work on getting your left hand out in front of your face with good arm extension before you begin the pull. Over 90% of the guys that I've seen throw the Hatteras cast keep the left tucked nice and safe in close to the body and just try to power the cast with the right. Look for balance between the right punch and the left pull. The groundcast lets you practice this fundamental.

There is more in the tank... 

Tommy


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Tommy said:


> Those are not bad numbers. It looked like you were improving with almost every cast.
> 
> I would not take the brakes out of the Saltist. If the saltist is setup like the old SHV 30 then you can put smaller blocks in or even go to one but taking them out is a recipe for blow-up.
> 
> ...


Tommy
thats a good observation about the left arm I was going to ask you about that after seeing your last vidio .I do hold it in but I throw a little more over the top . I noticed with these other casts they come more from the side. also I was trying that three step cast posted by jeremy schrader
mabe a little much for me I think your one step may be a little easier to learn IMHO its also hard to get used to that much line out I only have about 4' of line out it has been easier for me to control but I have only used the hatteras cast . I will try more once the weather improves

9rock


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

9 rock said:


> Tommy
> thats a good observation about the left arm I was going to ask you about that after seeing your last vidio .I do hold it in but I throw a little more over the top . I noticed with these other casts they come more from the side. also I was trying that three step cast posted by jeremy schrader
> mabe a little much for me I think your one step may be a little easier to learn IMHO its also hard to get used to that much line out I only have about 4' of line out it has been easier for me to control but I have only used the hatteras cast . I will try more once the weather improves
> 
> 9rock


9,

No need to try the 3 step. The standard groundcast is good for BIG numbers. Just in case you haven't seen it, watch these 2 clips. Not real polished but does cover the fundamentals of groundcasting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAuMsGfQczw&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wnqhCpJTVU&feature=channel_page

Try your drop down to the bottom guide. You can adjust from there.

Remember, don't try to kill it. Start slow, accelerate into the cast and save the violence for the very end on the punch-pull.

Tommy


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Tommy said:


> 9,
> 
> No need to try the 3 step. The standard groundcast is good for BIG numbers. Just in case you haven't seen it, watch these 2 clips. Not real polished but does cover the fundamentals of groundcasting.
> 
> ...


Tommy

thanks for the advise I will give the one step a try next time out I think I will take one brake out and try my 12 tusam. see if I get a little more distance .mabe a longer rod and a 6500 is in my future!



9rock


----------

